# A New Strap For The Sm300



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

I've been looking for a thicker NATO, with slightly thicker all steel hardware, stitched, and in just the right shade of olive green. Something between a Zulu and a standard NATO strap. A tall order to fill.. Well, I found it..







Got some in black also, 20mm and 18mm.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Look good - just the right green for the lume. Lovely mil SM300


----------

